# Where to buy from



## dr-x (Jul 31, 2010)

Guessing most of you guys (&Gals) are buying off the web is there anywhere in South Wales where you can go & buy over the counter looking for some colli 476 or Megs 16 & a few bit's & bobs


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm afraid not. Ti22 stock some brands but not Collinite.

At £5, delivery from the DW traders isn't too bad. Whereabouts in South Wales are you, perhaps someone in your area may split the postage with you. On that subject, we could compile a list of people's location/postcode to facilitate this. i.e.

*Cardiff*
mattjonescardiff (CF23)

Worthwhile? What do people think?


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

For me, it's become a bit of a pain now that the Gloss Max shop has closed down. I could pop down there and buy a few bits 'n' bobs and smuggle them into the garage without the Mrs knowng how much I spent.


----------



## dr-x (Jul 31, 2010)

Got the same problem as trv8 need a smugling route to the garage already had a falling out over how much I spent this month,:wall: 

I'm in Church Village about 6 miles from Cardiff (A470 side)


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Ti22 said:


> I might have to start stocking colli & megs by the looks of it!


Good man! Might pop down one day for a nose.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

trv8 said:


> Good man! Might pop down one day for a nose.


be good to see you!


----------



## dr-x (Jul 31, 2010)

trv8 said:


> Good man! Might pop down one day for a nose.


+1:wave:

Aint got the pockets for the big boys waxes but still require a smugglers route and would deffo make the effort to come in & c u


----------

